# Embarrassing but I gotta do it...



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

So, I admit it, Im 'kin lazy!

I haven't cleaned my car for about 3 months!  3 months of motorway driving (100+ miles a day) and she even lives outside at night and all weekend. As you can imagine she's reat dirty and I mean REAT...

What am I doing in the detailing section then? Im gunna clean her!!!  Yeah thats right clean her god damn it!

So what are my options? I own a pressure washer, I don't have a foam lance, Ive read pro and cons on em so stayed away (lets be honest here its been 3 months so I aint stayed away im just a lazy boy and were not talking chairs here :roll: ) so what do I need to buy from _Halfords_ tomorrow morning that is going to loosen 3 months of grime up? Im sheat scared to go near it with a mit or anything until I get through those layers and layers of grime...

Please help me oh clean ones your my only hope :-*

*Please note that I am somewhat backward and WILL need it spelling out for me exactly what to buy* :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

My tuppence: Blast it with the pressure washer working from top to bottom. Note that it doesn't matter what you do with the pressure washer, a film of dirt will remain mostly on the sides. Even with a week's dirt a pressure washer won't take it off the sides. It'll get the big stuff and grit off though and leave what is essentially an incredibly fine powder. Then give it a wash with some Johnson's Baby Bath, just with the weight of the sponge. Rinse. There's no point making the process last longer than it needs to :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm gonna be honest here, I can't stand cleaning my motor. whenever it gets to the weekends and i've been hard at it all week, the last thing i want to do is spend time poncing about applying 3 coats of sealant and 2 coats of wax after claying and washing 3 times. 
I always rush when i clean mine because i simply dont want to be doing it. maybe one day i'll be able to afford to get a detailer to come and clean it once a month!

so don't feel too guilty!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ady. said:


> *Please note that I am somewhat backward and WILL need it spelling out for me exactly what to buy* :roll:


I can wholeheartedly, categorically, unreservedly back him up on this, he is a total 'tard 

A jetwash to get the worst off is a good start as suggested and Johnsons baby bath using the 2 bucket method and a decent mitt should do the job nicely.

Try not to cock it up you total spasmonger :roll: :lol: :-*

Charlie


----------

